
Impact of U.S.-China Trade War - chinasoup
https://semiengineering.com/impact-of-u-s-china-trade-war/
======
Fjolsvith
These complaints from the semiconductor sector are not suprising. The stand to
lose volume of sales in a technology that is resistant to IP theft.

------
chinasoup
Are tariffs a good or bad move ?

